# Equipment Cabinet Design



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't seem to come up with any kind of ideas for my equipment cabinet.

The cabinet is going to have to be about 40" wide to accommodate two racks of equipment. No way to get it all in one rack because of the limited height of 24".










I figure the cabinet will net me about 20" of space on each side without the shelving... if I figure on a about a 3" recessed base.










Not sure what can be done with something like this, but would welcome some ideas.

I may need to eliminate the stage idea and add 6 inches more to the cabinet to make sure I have enough room for everything. 

The scheduled equipment...

Onkyo 876
Behringer EP2500 x 3
SVS EQ 
DVD/Blu-ray Player
Panamax 
Satellite Receiver (? Probably not initially)

If I ever decide to add an outboard amp and use the receiver as a prepro only... I can always move the pair of EP2500's and park them one on each sub box.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Your sketch reminds me of some of Salamander's cabinets:
http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/products/av.jsp

I have always liked their stuff - great finish and hardware - but was never willing to pay the $$ price. Anyway, you might get some ideas from them if you are going to custom build.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those do at least give me the idea to maybe have a top that wraps around the edges.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

What about this ...









You can incorporate the center speaker there and have adjustable shelves for the rest of the equipment (I don't know what size you're planning ...but you get the idea, Right??? :bigsmile:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

There's always the concrete blocks covered in contact paper that we used in college:bigsmile:

Yes, I actually did that; still had them in my first apartment after graduation. Long, long time ago...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey... coke crates on concrete blocks always worked well for us.

Center speaker is 30" wide... and I don't need the cabinet to be more than about 40" wide total.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Center speaker is 30" wide... and I don't need the cabinet to be more than about 40" wide total.


addle: ...You didn't say anything before :boxer: :bigsmile:

Wouldn't you get a clean look without the equipment rack/cabinet in the front??? ....maybe just the L+R+C speaker and the equipment on the side/back wall :huh:....personally I prefer just the screen, I think that sometimes the lights on the equipment are distracting (specially AVR display, but I don't mind a couple of small lights) :yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... yeah, it would look cleaner no doubt, but there isn't really a good place otherwise. The lights never have bothered or distracted me... and no one else has ever complained. We can alway tint those anyway.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sonnie, Have you thought about something in the modular contemporary style like this,http://www.racksandstands.com/StudioTech-HF-4-B-S-SO0077.html
You can buy different size shelves and legs and build just about anything you need. I recentley bought some at lowes and it is called real organized modular shelving and I put together a rack to the size I needed. Just a thought.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I have looked, but it helps to have adjustable shelfs, which most don't. Plus finding the right size is difficult.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Any other possible ideas on this?

Thanks!


----------



## filtor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Trying my best not to thred jack here. 

I am basically looking to do the same thing. Something to hold a 50"-52" and a nice spot for the center incorperated into the design. I don't even know where to start though. I am a complete newb when it comes to wood working, but I have the tools needed and a decent head on my shoulders, and look forward to seeing what you come up with. 

Chris


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have pretty much racked my brain about this Chris... I am still coming up short with only a couple of ideas that I am still not sure will work. I will have to physically layout my equipment in the room to see if it will work.

My current idea is to build something like the following...










The two outside sections will be fixed for DVD storage, which will only give me room for 3-4 adjustable shelves in the middle. Then I figured maybe building a smaller width cabinet behind this one that will not be seen, but I am worried about depth into the room.

I may have to go back to double wide... or maybe triple wide shelving and just make it shorter. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## filtor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like it! I definitely need more storage for my collection of DVD's. Depth really isn't too much of an issue for me. I would personally need more slots for components. Fortunately my sub amp is on the back of the sub enclosure, so for now that isn't a oncern for me. Basically I have a 10 yr old pre-built cabinet made for my 32" tv I have now. I am trying to devise a way to get rid of it and accomodate a larger tv while locating my center channel, receiver, cd/dvd player, and gaming console. My front channels are currently on end tables and I would like to make some stands for them and the rears eventually.  One thing at a time I suppose.


----------



## Jon F (Jan 31, 2009)

Sonnie, can you just build something out of wood and then putting rack rails in it? http://www.samedaymusic.com/product--RAXRKRL

You can use regular rack shelves for your non-rackmount equipment, and obviously the EP2500s will screw right to the rails. That way you could still have the DVD storage you want on the sides on traditional shelves with adjustable mounting for the equipment in the center. The EP2500s can be mounted right on top of each other since they vent only from the front and back.


----------



## filtor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I found this in another thread. I like it a lot except I will need doors to close to cover all the components. The only thing I want to be visible is the center channel.

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/htf/members-theaters-ht-projects/226963-my-diy-tv-stand.html

I REALLY like this design too. The price is a huge draw back though. If I could figure out how to built it I would be all over this one. 

http://www.studiotech.com/products/component_cabinets/ultra_u-22t/index.html


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie..You don't have room on the back wall somewhere for a vertical equipment rack.?
That's where I would be placing my equipment, if not in another room..
Don't forget also that you will need to have rear access to the rack, and unless you mount a front cabinet on castors, it's going to be a pain to get to the back of the equipment..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I plan to leave enough room behind the cabinet to get to all the wiring... similar to my last setup.

The only thing about mounting the EP2500's by screwing them to the rack mounts is they would be the only thing mounted in that way. 

I still have not ruled out incorporating the center in the top shelf.


----------



## filtor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just as a side note. One of my neighbors can apparently get granite slabs very cheap locally. I think I want to venture out in this direction. Build a solid wooden base with appropriate shelving and hinged doors on the front with a quisi open back panel for access and venting. 

I think it is time for me to find someone that can make suggestions about the kind of wood I need to get my desired results. This thread has given me so many ideas and forced me to think outside of my original "box". I will post up as soon as I start making some headway.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Uh-oh... and you are not far from me. My wife wants granite kitchen counters. :gulp:


Just sketching something... maybe something similar to this...


----------



## filtor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Uh-oh... and you are not far from me. My wife wants granite kitchen counters. :gulp:
> 
> 
> Just sketching something... maybe something similar to this...




:bigsmile: I will let you know what kind of cut prices I end up getting. It may end up being worth the drive, we shall see. My wife wants counter tops too, but unfortunately I don't graduate for another 3 weeks, and there is no guarantee I will get a job. So re-doing the kitchen at this stage seems to be a slightly larger task than we can take on. I have my fingers crossed though. Even a small income would enable us to do some pretty cool things. :yes:

I REALLY like what you sketched up. I think I am going to go get some prices on wood and materials this week and then plan something out within reason. I actually have a ton of MDF and am staying with the black theme, so that may end up saving me a ton of cash less the doors and hardware. I will keep looking around. :reading:

Have you made any headway in what you had in mind for your project?

Chris


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

filtor1 said:


> Have you made any headway in what you had in mind for your project?


Nothing yet... I plan to let my cabinet guy build this one for me.


----------



## filtor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Nothing yet... I plan to let my cabinet guy build this one for me.


I hope to have a cabinet guy one day. :woohoo: I hope you post pics of this! I am always interested in seeing other peoples plans in dealing with common issues executed. :reading:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Just sketching something... maybe something similar to this...


Placing your centre speaker on a shelf in a cabinet is not a good idea and should be avoided if possible..
I'm sure others will allude to this..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is a consideration, however, ML shows a pic in their gallery of this speaker being mounted up against a wall, with a good bit of cabinet top underneath it...










I would suspect if I went the cabinet route that I would need to make sure the plane of the speaker is in front of the cabinet walls... which I could recess the side walls on each side a few inches to help there.

Here is another pic of it on the wall...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I would suspect if I went the cabinet route that I would need to make sure the plane of the speaker is in front of the cabinet walls... which I could recess the side walls on each side a few inches to help there.


If the complete front of the speaker is out from the face of the cabinet, then you should be OK..Still not ideal but the best you can do for that situation..


----------



## filtor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Gah, I ended up spending the rest of the fun money fund on a new fence. I had almost forgotten about that project. I will post up when I get ready to pursue this again.  GL Sonnie.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It ain't nothing fancy... but I did finally decide on a final design...


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

sonnie, check out the equipment cabinet i built for my brother-in-law's theater room.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice job Matt... :T

My cabinet guy came by earlier today and stated he would probably make the top and bottom a little larger so it would not be so plain.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

hddummy said:


> sonnie, check out the equipment cabinet i built for my brother-in-law's theater room.


Nice job!!! :T

By the way.....I like those Stadiums :whistling:






P.S.: If he doesn't like the look of the grills, he can use dye to change the color to black (I did it, see my avatar; those are a pair on each side).


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

hddummy said:


> sonnie, check out the equipment cabinet i built for my brother-in-law's theater room.


Nifty idea with the lift up top..Gives access to the back of the equipment..:T


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

salvasol said:


> P.S.: If he doesn't like the look of the grills, he can use dye to change the color to black (I did it, see my avatar; those are a pair on each side).


I like them too...they aren't high end by any means, but they sound good and really bring some visual weight to the front of the room. I never thought of dying them. Neat idea, but he has the whole black and silver thing going with the H&K anyway.

I tell you what...if you can't have an equipment closet with access to both sides...a cabinet like that is the next best thing. Wiring is SOOO easy. Not like my cabinet where I have to pull equipment out or try to turn it around....what a pain.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is a very clean setup.

I like the baseboard type effect around the bottom of the cabinet as well. My cabinet guy is coming by this morning again to do a repair, so I will show him this pic.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I ended up telling the cabinet guy somewhat a design like I wanted and he ended up with this...











Overall, it works well and is simple enough. I added the velvet type top to eliminate any reflections and it works very well.


----------

